# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Как целовать друг друга - 14 вариантов

## ПаранойА

Умеете ли Вы целоваться? Не слюнявить губы, уши и другие места партнера, не оставлять"засосов", считая это признаком большой любви, не кусаясь, не сталкиваясь зубами, а именно целоваться!

Не умеете? Тогда Вы попали по адресу, Вас ждут 14 интересных и волнующих уроков 

*1. Вакуумный поцелуй*
Производится "всасыванием в себя губ партнера, как будто вы пытаетесь высосать из нее душу и внутренности". Сей поцелуйчик не должен быть длительным. В книге дается совет: "...Когда ваши губы устанут, то поцелуй необходимо медленно ослабить. Ни в коем случае не отрывайте своих губ от губ партнера неожиданно. В противном случае раздастся громкий хлопок, который может перепугать окружающих. При правильном прекращении поцелуя может раздаваться негромкое шипение, которое исходит из области ваших ртов, но ни в коем случае не из какого-либо другого места".
Если поцелуй исполнен правильно, то "...приятное чувство оцепенения, онемения и опустошения медленно распространяется по всему вашему телу. Вы переживаете усталость, вялость и блаженство, схожее с тем, что испытывает рабочий, только что в одиночку разгрузивший вагон каменного угля-антрацита".

*2. Баттерфляй, или Бабочка*
Производится следующим образом: "Приближаете свои ресницы на стратегически близкое расстояние к щечке вашей любимой. Затем, не спеша, закрываете и открываете ваши глаза так, чтобы ресницы слегка касались ее щеки. При правильном исполнении "баттерфляя" у вашей дролюшки должно в такт вашему морганию громко и взволнованно биться сердце. При неправильном исполнении у нее создастся иллюзия, что ее навязчиво преследует муха".
Побочные явления: "При ближайшем рассмотрении кожи вашей любимой вас может хватить "кондратий" (ну, прыщик вулканический разглядите или еще чего). Не будьте бдительны (но не до такой степени, чтобы посторонний смог "слямзить" ваше портмоне)! Сосредоточьтесь исключительно на моргании, но при плохом исполнении "баттерфляя" будьте готовы получить свернутой газетой по вашей наглой морде".

*3. "Ласкание" мочки уха*
"Эксперименты в области "ласкания" области мочки уха языком или методом легкого их посасывания несут в себе немалую долю риска. Помимо своих эротогенных качеств, ухо имеет обыкновение хорошо слышать и слушать всякие звуки. А поэтому при неаккуратном исполнении вами ласк ваша любовь может расслышать звуки, напоминающие ей не райскую музыку, а журчание воды в "тубзике" и различные болотно-кишечные серенады.
Если вы соблазняете девушку посредством "ласкания" мочки ее ушка, у вас возникнет соблазн всосать в себя ее золотую сережку. Так вот, забудьте о собственном обогащении, думайте о главном. К тому же вы можете подавиться золотой сережкой, сделанной из медного пятака, которая имеет статус семейной реликвии, а стоит не больше протухшего яйца.
*
4. Разговорный поцелуй*
Был особенно популярен при дворе Людовика XV.
"Влюбленные прижимаются друг к другу губами и нашептывают друг другу комплименты, стихи, мадригалы.
Рот весьма чувствительный орган, а поэтому рекомендуется перед проведением этого опыта: выучить стихотворение (хотя бы одно, но не пошлое), почистить зубы (это в книге так написано), воздерживаться от курения и даже от употребления спиртного (сие в российских условиях неприемлемо), селедки, лука, чеснока".
Стихотворение, которое вы выучите наизусть, рано или поздно кончится, а это значит, что вы можете переходить на прозу. Однако не рекомендуется штудировать девушкам внутренний устав воинской службы, правила уличного движения и не вздумайте рассказать ей историю о том, как вы последний раз стали пациентом кожно-венерологического диспансера. Если произошел сбой, то вспомните детскую считалку или песенку.
Еще один побочный эффект, которого стоит опасаться: если кто-то застанет вас за этим занятием, то будьте уверены, что репутация полного дегенерата вам обеспечена до гробовой доски. Но если вашей девушке понравится разговорный поцелуй, то вы вскоре сможете стать знатоком в области поэзии.

*5. Шпионский поцелуй*
"Применяется исключительно девушками. Имеет своей целью выведать посредством поцелуя, не пьяны ли вы и не употребляли ли вы вина накануне (во, зверье, а?)".
Что можно противопоставить этому варварскому и бессовестному приему?
а) отказ в поцелуе по причине зубной боли;
б) при встрече с любимой объявляете ей, что у вас грипп, ангина, туберкулез или, в крайнем случае, сифилис в наилегчайшей (банно-прачечной) форме;
в) антиполицай в больших количествах.
*
6. Поцелуй руки*
"Это исторический и самый галантный поцелуй из всех существующих". Приведет в трепет даже последнюю шлюху из соседнего подъезда. Техника его чрезвычайно тонка и требует непринужденности поведения и умного выражения лица (или хотя бы неглупого). Исполняется в поклоне. Ни в коем случае не подносить руку дамы (то есть вашей девчонки) к своим губам.
Извольте похрустеть несгибаемым хребтом и донесите свой рот до ЕЕ руки.
"Выражает поклонение, уважение и восхищение. Только если мужчина значительно старше девушки, он может позволить себе поднести руку дамы к своим губам".
Этот поцелуй используется в наши дни крайне редко из-за кажущейся его устарелости. Тем более приятное впечатление вы сможете произвести на девушку, а главное - на окружающих девушек и женщин, потому что ЕЙ в этот момент будут завидовать все дамы. О таком галантном обхождении мечтают все, но никто вам в этом не признается.
Выполняется не спеша. Желательно сопровождать поклон комплиментом. ("Привет, подруга, клёво выглядишь, ништяк!" - это не комплимент, а ваше личное жлобство).
Опускаете глаза, нежно, как мамину хрустальную вазу, сделанную из бутылочного стекла, берете ЕЕ ручку и нежно целуете.
Следует знать, что если на руке дамы остался след, значит, она не мыла рук несколько дней, либо вы - трансвестит и пользуетесь дешевой губной помадой.

*7. Автопоцелуй*
"Незаметно следуете за автомобилем своей любимой и в тот момент, когда она начинает тормозить на красный свет светофора, вы нежно врезаетесь ей в задний бампер.Ее сердце замирает от страха и волнения, и в этот момент в окне ее автомобиля появляется ваша улыбающаяся физиономия".
Предостережения: удостоверьтесь, что автомобиль вашей крошки принадлежит именно ей, а не ее папеньке или ее подпольному любовнику из тамбовской группировки. Не используйте автопоцелуй на незнакомых девушках (то есть на девушках его применять вообще запрещено, имеются в виду автомобили незнакомых девушек). Будьте готовы расстаться и со своей девушкой, и с крупной суммой денег.

*8. Поцелуй-интрига*
"Чтобы получить возможность поцеловать понравившуюся вам девушку, следует увлечь общество, в котором вы оказались, следующей игрой. Все садятся за стол и передают по кругу карту (все равно какую, но желательно все же игральную, а не Московской области). Но карту следует держать губами и передать ее вашему соседу (лучше, чтобы вас окружали девушки) точно в губы. Тот, кто уронил карту, должен поцеловать соседа.
Если вы благополучно передадите карту, то вас посетит чувство удовлетворения и гордости за свою сноровку".
В этой дурацкой игре легко жилить. Прежде всего, садитесь с понравившейся девушкой. Далее, передавая ЕЙ карту, уроните ее (карту, а не девушку) и поцелуй вам обеспечен. Выронив карту, изобразите на лице разочарование и сожаление по поводу несовершенства вашей техники в этой сложной игре.
И последнее, если вам передадут туза, то это не значит, что вы должны передать соседу шестерку треф или заорать, что вы выиграли и со всех причитается по червонцу.

*9. Поцелуй "Эскимо" (потому что придуман эскимосами)*
"Общее мнение, что поцелуй эскимосов - это обычный поцелуй, спасающий губы жителей северных стран от обмораживания, - ошибочен. Эскимосы соприкасаются своими миниатюрными носиками и трутся ими вправо-влево. Это и есть поцелуй "эскимо". Такой поцелуй пользуется большой популярностью и в некоторых племенах Африки. Чарльз Дарвин рассказывал в своих записках о таком же поцелуе, который он наблюдал в Малайзии: "Две молодые женщины сели друг против друга на корточки, подняли лица кверху и терлись своими носиками. Такой поцелуй-приветствие длился чуть дольше рукопожатия. При этом женщины издавали протяжные (я бы сказал, неприличные) стоны глубочайшего физического удовлетворения ".
"Эскимо" требует сноровки и тренировки. Вы только попробуйте и скоро убедитесь, что этим очень приятно заниматься с любимым человеком (с любимым человеком и умереть не страшно).
Вы только вообразите:
Вы: - Ангел мой, хочешь я покажу тебе поцелуй "эскимо"?
Она: - Конечно же, хочу, змей! А сколько смеха будет... Главное, не раздолбите своим "шнобелем" ее аккуратненький носик в кровь!
*
10. Электрический скат*
"Производится при минимальном освещении и стоя. Вы с партнером сближаетесь из разных концов комнаты (как на дуэли) до расстояния 2 шагов. Затем медленно склоняетесь друг к другу.
Единственное, чем вы соприкасаетесь друг с другом, - это ваши губы. Поцелуй должен быть долгим (пока дыхалки хватит), с прикусом и пока искры из глаз не посыплются. Если через мгновение вам покажется, что в комнате чрезмерно светло, то поцелуй "электрический скат" был исполнен правильно".
Здесь главное - не промахнуться и не упасть.
*
11. Франко-английский поцелуй*
Почему франко-английский? Потому что во Франции этот поцелуй называют английским, а в Англии - французским."
В некоторых странах известен как "поцелуй души" (не в смысле "душить", а в спиритическом смысле). Считается, что часть души можно передать партнеру посредством языкового контакта. И еще этот поцелуй известен под названием "борьбы язычков".
Здесь главное - не откусить язык партнеру и не затолкать его так далеко, чтобы ваш партнер задохнулся.
В нашей стране термину "французский поцелуй" придают иное значение. Но надо помнить, что во всем остальном мире "французский" поцелуй подразумевает "борьбу язычков". Не попадите впросак!

*12. Специальный, или Привет от тети Салли*
Это чисто женский поцелуй и используется для дезориентации и устранения соперницы, конкурентки, лютой вражины и т.д.
"Сердечный и смачный поцелуй в щеку. Производится вытянутыми в трубочку, влажными от счастья и густо напомаженными яркой помадой губами. Исполнение этого поцелуя должно сопровождаться максимально громкими шумовыми эффектами: чмоканье, придыхание, всхлипывание, восторженные
"Ax! Ox! Wow!" В особо торжественных случаях не грех и пустить слезу.При правильном исполнении этот поцелуйчик выведет вашу конкурентку из строя и сделает ее немой не менее чем на час. К тому же вы испортили ей своей дурацкой помадой весь макияж, а при удаче и ее прическу. Но зато ваше настроение поднято до уровня Эйфелевой башни или высоты трех соборов Парижской! Бога...! Матери!"

*13. Поцелуй-щипок*
"Этот деликатный поцелуй подразумевает пощипывание губами губ вашей девушки. При этом целующий не должен открывать свою пасть, как зевающий в знойный полдень лев. И не надо при этом поцелуе даже пытаться высосать из любимой ее утренний ланч.
Вы нежно пощипываете ее губы, как будто на них сладкий мед.
Здесь главное не опуститься до уровня Винни Пуха".
*
14. Поцелуй-марафон*
"Ничем не отличается от остальных поцелуев кроме длительности. Требует идеальной тишины и выносливости. Считается удавшемся на славу, когда в результате его исполнения в ушах начинает звенеть".
Здесь главное - не уснуть. Как утверждает автор книги "Искусство поцелуя", этот поцелуй имеет усыпляющее бдительность девушки действие, а также заставляет ее млеть, как сытую кошку на солнце.
Если дрема одолеет вашу даму, то считайте, что вам пришел тузовый покер. Не думайте о последствиях, смело, но в высшей степени осторожно действуйте. В крайнем случае скажите ей утром, что сами ничего не помните и, что с детства страдаете приступами неуправляемого лунатизма.Будьте готовы получить оплеуху, две, три. После третьей лучше пустить слезу, чем пустить на самотек экзекуцию, которая может закончиться маршем Мендельсона. Вам это надо? Вокруг столько красивых и соблазнительных девчонок, на которых вы еще не испытывали новейшую (хоть и древнюю) систему поцелуев, с которой только что ознакомились.

----------


## Irina

> 12. Специальный, или Привет от тети Салли
> Это чисто женский поцелуй и используется для дезориентации и устранения соперницы, конкурентки, лютой вражины и т.д.
> "Сердечный и смачный поцелуй в щеку. Производится вытянутыми в трубочку, влажными от счастья и густо напомаженными яркой помадой губами. Исполнение этого поцелуя должно сопровождаться максимально громкими шумовыми эффектами: чмоканье, придыхание, всхлипывание, восторженные


Супер))) Наблюдала пару раз такую картину))) А какой эффект создаётся, когда помада ещё и довольно устойчивая . Ходят потом с багровыми щеками.

----------

